# Tell me your girl sway! ( mums of girls who didn't sway please read as well )



## Misscalais

Hi girls I'm trying to sway girl, not doing a great job at it though lol tell me all you know about girl sways. Were you successful?
Also if your a mum of girls what was your diet etc like!
Please help me.


----------



## motherofboys

I'm not a mum of girls but I wanted to say good luck and ask if you have tried th gender dreaming site? I've recently found it and it has loads of good info on there. I was previously looking on In Gender but it seems some of their info is out dated.


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks Hun!
Yep I've been on that site, its all so interesting lol! 
I'm also worried about outdated info. I don't want to be taking something that actually sways boy when thinking I'm swaying girl lol both my boys were not swayed at all I was happy to get whatever gender but now we are limited to only 3 children I'm really hoping for a girl this time :)


----------



## motherofboys

Same here I haven't swayed with any of mine and I think I'm getting a 4th boy. We were going to have 1 more, then DH said a week ago to just stick with 4 but its made my GD that much worse so I think I'm going to have to talk to him about going back to the original plan of 1 more and swaying. I can't give up until I know that I have given it my very best shot.


----------



## SparkleUK

Hi there!!!
I desperately wanted a girl, and I'm having one! 
I tried in my first month of ttc to have sex as far away from Ovulation as possible as per shuttles, but I didn't even get my bfp! 
Feeling deflated the next month we had sex as soon as I got my first positive opk, and got my bfp 2 weeks later. So it really didnt make a difference at what point during ovulation we conceived. 
At 16 weeks we had a private gender scan where we found out its a. Girl and at 20 weeks it was confirmed again! 

My diet is pretty good, I'm slim and eat healthily. Lots of fruit fish and veg. Not much meat (and since being pregnant I've really really gone off meat!!) but I have a very sugary diet on the other hand! I'm a chocoholic. Cake ahold and anything sugary and sweet I'm addicted! It's my only downfall! 

Can't think of anything else to add??? Good luck to you in your conception of a girl!!! I really hope you get your wish!!! I stalked these boards in my first 15 weeks as I was so worried I was having a boy as I had sex so close to ovulation x


----------



## Misscalais

motherofboys said:


> Same here I haven't swayed with any of mine and I think I'm getting a 4th boy. We were going to have 1 more, then DH said a week ago to just stick with 4 but its made my GD that much worse so I think I'm going to have to talk to him about going back to the original plan of 1 more and swaying. I can't give up until I know that I have given it my very best shot.

Fingers crossed for you when can you find out?


----------



## Misscalais

SparkleUK said:


> Hi there!!!
> I desperately wanted a girl, and I'm having one!
> I tried in my first month of ttc to have sex as far away from Ovulation as possible as per shuttles, but I didn't even get my bfp!
> Feeling deflated the next month we had sex as soon as I got my first positive opk, and got my bfp 2 weeks later. So it really didnt make a difference at what point during ovulation we conceived.
> At 16 weeks we had a private gender scan where we found out its a. Girl and at 20 weeks it was confirmed again!
> 
> My diet is pretty good, I'm slim and eat healthily. Lots of fruit fish and veg. Not much meat (and since being pregnant I've really really gone off meat!!) but I have a very sugary diet on the other hand! I'm a chocoholic. Cake ahold and anything sugary and sweet I'm addicted! It's my only downfall!
> 
> Can't think of anything else to add??? Good luck to you in your conception of a girl!!! I really hope you get your wish!!! I stalked these boards in my first 15 weeks as I was so worried I was having a boy as I had sex so close to ovulation x

Thanks Hun.
Yeah I tried for ages trying to have sex away from o but it was just not happening, fell on the 6th month but ended in MC :(
I have a bit of sugary diet ATM as well lol but I'm not slim I'm a little bit over weight ( I was very slim with my 1st pregnancy ) 
Congrats on your girl I really hope I get mine soon too. ( currently in the TWW )


----------



## maybebaby3

I had sex ages from o and have ended up with :boy: I wasn't swaying tho! This was a surprise bfp! When I had my DD we weren't swaying and my diet was the same as when l had my 3 boys!


----------



## motherofboys

Misscalais said:


> motherofboys said:
> 
> 
> Same here I haven't swayed with any of mine and I think I'm getting a 4th boy. We were going to have 1 more, then DH said a week ago to just stick with 4 but its made my GD that much worse so I think I'm going to have to talk to him about going back to the original plan of 1 more and swaying. I can't give up until I know that I have given it my very best shot.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you when can you find out?Click to expand...

I have a gender scan on 7th of May. less than 3 weeks now


----------



## Misscalais

motherofboys said:


> I have a gender scan on 7th of May. less than 3 weeks now

That's a day before DS1 birthday :) not long at all. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## motherofboys

Thank you, I can't wait to get it done so I know but also dreading it because I know I'll hear boy


----------



## 6lilpigs

For me when I was having my girls I was living off lots of sweet and processed rubbish long term. Sugary breakfasts either corn flakes or rice crispies, plus lots of white bread sandwiches or toast through out the day. In the evening alot of pasta with a sprinkling of sauce or cheese to taste. So plenty of crappy white carbs abd sweetes and sugary cereals just to give me that little energy boost each time I hit a low which seemed to be hourly!!


----------



## Misscalais

motherofboys said:


> Thank you, I can't wait to get it done so I know but also dreading it because I know I'll hear boy

Keep me posted Hun.


----------



## Misscalais

6lilpigs said:


> For me when I was having my girls I was living off lots of sweet and processed rubbish long term. Sugary breakfasts either corn flakes or rice crispies, plus lots of white bread sandwiches or toast through out the day. In the evening alot of pasta with a sprinkling of sauce or cheese to taste. So plenty of crappy white carbs abd sweetes and sugary cereals just to give me that little energy boost each time I hit a low which seemed to be hourly!!

Thanks for your reply :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: I'm also desperate for a girl and trying to sway but it's hard isn't it. Apparently timing though has been proved not to sway so don't worry about it being ovulation or not. The amount of girls born from sex on ovulation day as from a cut off is more or less the same. :)
They say diet is the most important factor in swaying. A diet lacking in nutrients as boys thrive better when the mother is better nourished. 
Of course it is only a sway and it doesn't mean you couldn't get a girl from eating normally it just tips the balance in favour of a girl.
There are so many things you can do, it can drive you nuts thinking about it all I think! Goodluck with your sway, keep us posted :)


----------



## Misscalais

30mummyof1 said:


> :hi: I'm also desperate for a girl and trying to sway but it's hard isn't it. Apparently timing though has been proved not to sway so don't worry about it being ovulation or not. The amount of girls born from sex on ovulation day as from a cut off is more or less the same. :)
> They say diet is the most important factor in swaying. A diet lacking in nutrients as boys thrive better when the mother is better nourished.
> Of course it is only a sway and it doesn't mean you couldn't get a girl from eating normally it just tips the balance in favour of a girl.
> There are so many things you can do, it can drive you nuts thinking about it all I think! Goodluck with your sway, keep us posted :)

Thanks Hun.
Yep I've dont so much research it's not funny! Lol and I agree with the ovulation thing. Swaying for me is super hard but I'm giving it my best shot lol! I'm praying more than anything and hoping god blesses me with a daughter. I wouldn't be disappointed having another boy just sad that this is our last chance. No more babies after this one.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I'm quite confused about the whole swaying thing! If you have a look on Amazon there are plenty of books dedicated to choosing the sex of your child which might be worth a look as there are lots of reviews from people on there too. xx


----------



## Misscalais

Lol it's definitely confusing, thanks Hun :)


----------



## maybebaby3

I wouldn't pay much attention to shettles as this is a boy and we only dtd on CD9 without protection


----------



## steph.

I have a girl and she was conceived on holiday and we werent trying. We had just had a mc at 8 weeks, so i had no idea when I would ovulate, but we started using condoms about 2 weeks after the bleeding stopped (i think i must have ovulated a couple of days after we started using condoms). Anyway my diet was rubbish, lots of white carbs, sugary stuff, some alcohol. Good luck!


----------



## Misscalais

maybebaby3 said:


> I wouldn't pay much attention to shettles as this is a boy and we only dtd on CD9 without protection

Lol your hubby must have super sperm hehe! Yeah I really don't believe it that method, more and more evidence shows that just as many boys are coming out of it and lots of girls on O day.


----------



## Misscalais

steph. said:


> I have a girl and she was conceived on holiday and we werent trying. We had just had a mc at 8 weeks, so i had no idea when I would ovulate, but we started using condoms about 2 weeks after the bleeding stopped (i think i must have ovulated a couple of days after we started using condoms). Anyway my diet was rubbish, lots of white carbs, sugary stuff, some alcohol. Good luck!

Thanks :)
You girls are giving me hope! Lol I just need my bfp! :haha:


----------



## ljo1984

I wasn't swaying with any (my mmc baby was a girl too from genetic tests) but with all three we were dtd leading upto ovulation rather than on the positive opk/ day after, just for more chances to catch it. Can't remember what my diet was like. Probably rubbish with first two (just got back of all inclusive honeymoon to Mexico first time and second was two month after MC so was comfort eating alot) lol. I'm trying a few boy sways next time just for fun, I'd be happy with a bit more pink in my life ha ha.


----------



## Eleanor ace

Hiya, I didn't sway but have a DD and DS, both conceived in the same circumstances. We DTD during ovulation with both, lots of sugar in my diet with both :blush:, and I was eating quite a lot (I always do :haha:). Nothing different in the circumstances they wer conceived in (except position lol).


----------



## Misscalais

What positions did you use Hun, if you don't mind me asking :haha:


----------



## Eleanor ace

DS was misionairy I believe, DD was from behind, bent over a toilet :blush: :haha:


----------



## maybebaby3

And then they say doggy style results in boys! I think we listen to too many theories and get our hopes up!


----------



## Misscalais

Eleanor ace said:


> DS was misionairy I believe, DD was from behind, bent over a toilet :blush: :haha:

Lol that's hilarious! :haha:


----------



## Misscalais

maybebaby3 said:


> And then they say doggy style results in boys! I think we listen to too many theories and get our hopes up!

One of my other friends on here is having a girl and they did it doggy style, it's so frustrating If I had it my way id have two boys and two girls. Why doesn't hubby come with a girl sperm and boy sperm button :haha:


----------



## motherofboys

Misscalais said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> And then they say doggy style results in boys! I think we listen to too many theories and get our hopes up!
> 
> One of my other friends on here is having a girl and they did it doggy style, it's so frustrating If I had it my way id have two boys and two girls. Why doesn't hubby come with a girl sperm and boy sperm button :haha:Click to expand...

That would be awesome! A little switch you can flick from boy to girl and if you don't care leave it in the middle LOL


----------



## Misscalais

Got my bfp today girls! So now its they waiting game to see if we did it lol!
Pray for a healthy baby for me please :)


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Congrats!! Sending many prayers for a H&H 9 months :cloud9:


----------



## motherofboys

CONGRATS!! Hope you have a healthy happy little baby


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks ladies :)


----------



## Eleanor ace

Congratulations!!


----------



## SparkleUK

Congratulations!!!!! Xxxx


----------

